# Tastatur defekt ?



## Gameover91 (15. Februar 2013)

Wie der Titel schon sagt habe ich den Verdacht das meine Tastatur defekt ist, es handelt sich um eine Roccat Isku.
Ich habe das Problem das die Taste "1"(nicht die vom Nummernblock)
nicht funktioniert und wenn ich sie drücke kommt eine tastenkombination bestehend aus 73205.
Was könnte das sein ? Habe die Treiber schon gelöscht und neuinstalliert und sonst hatte und habe ich nichts in Windows verstellt ist die Tastatur defekt oder kann man sie noch retten ?


----------



## Superwip (15. Februar 2013)

Kannst du sie an einem anderen PC testen? Sieht aber jedenfalls so aus als währe sie wirklich kaputt...


----------



## Gameover91 (15. Februar 2013)

hab ich gemacht, selbes Problem hab jetzt zum übergang ne neue Tastatur bestellt aber danke für den Tipp hab srlber gar nicht an nen anderen Pc gedacht


----------



## Superwip (16. Februar 2013)

Der Fehler ansich ist allerdings relativ seltsam; 

Ist wirklich nur die Taste 1 betroffen?

Wird immer genau die Kombination "73205" ausgegeben?

Hast du die Tastatur schon zerlegt? Ist irgendein Schaden auf der Platine erkennbar?

Was passiert wenn du die 1 bei gedrückter Shift-Taste betätigst (!)?


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (16. Februar 2013)

Hört sich ehr nach einen Softwareproblem oder sogar Virus an.

Hast du Programme wie Autohotkey? Theoretisch hast du dich da mal verklickt und auf die "1" diese Tastenkombination gelegt!


----------



## Gameover91 (16. Februar 2013)

also software kann ich denke ich ausschliessen hab schon versucht die firmware zu updaten wie vom roccat support empfohlen hat aber rein gar nichts gebracht das problem tart auch erst sporadisch auf und jetzt habe ich es ständig aufschrauben werde ich warscheinlich wenn mein ersatz angekommen ist, werde dann nochmal berichten aber ich gehe davon aus das die elektronik in der Tastatur nen knacks bekommen hat.

hmm gerade mal getestet ausrufezeichen funktioniert ganz normal, aber am anderen pc hat sich die tastatur ja genau gleich verhalten immer nur 73025


----------



## Gameover91 (2. März 2013)

Nachtrag:
Konnte die Roccat nicht mehr retten und habe nun eine Logitech g510 kann die Tastatur nur empfehlen ist für den Preis meines erachtens nach um welten besser wie die Roccat.


----------

